# Wieviel Zähne am Kettenblatt?



## wodka o (19. März 2002)

Ich drehe noch durch!

Ich habe eine Ultegrakassette.Das größte Ritzel hat 23 Zähne,also möchte ich auf dem vorderen Blatt auch 23 oder 24 Zähne fahren.

Nur es gibt *keine* passenden Blätter! 
(zumindest bei meinen Bikeshop)  

Es gibt ein 24 er ,aber das passt nicht auf meinen Lochkreis(104mm). Und für 104 er gibt´s nur 22 und 26.
(in meinem Bikeshop)

Was fahrt ihr den für Übersetzungen?

Und habt ihr einen Lösungsvorschlag? 


MfG
wodka o


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. März 2002)

Hi also bisher fahr ich 22 vorn 19Hinten. Elmar und die anderen meinten aber das is zu leicht und ich solle mal ne 4 Zähne unterschied übersetzung fahren, also fahr ich bald nurnochn 20Zähne Blatt vorne und dann nen 16er Hinten.

Du willst ja bestimmt hinten aufm größten fahren, deshalb mach doch einfach des Größte oderso ab.
6 Gänge muß man haben für Wettkämpfe!
ich hab dann
12,13,14,15,16,17

17 is in etwa wie ich bisher fahre aber ich versuch mich dann an 16 Zähne zu gewöhnen

also bei 22 Vorn 18 Hinten
20 Vorn 16 Hinten
24 Vorn so ca. 19 hinten
26 vorn so ca. 21 hinten

so in etwa denk ich sollt man fahren.
Jenachdem wie mans empfindet hinte nein zahn größer oder kleiner. 

Hoffe nen bissel geholfen zu haben.
Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (19. März 2002)

Tja,

der Ronny hat's ja nun ausführlich erklärt.
Ich fahre ne 24 Zähne Kurbel mit nem riesigen Lochkreis (110). Hinten fahr ich unterschiedlich. Je nach Technik, welche ich anwenden muss. 24-19 bei B-Hops und derartige Techniken und manchmal (selten) 24-17 bei Speedhops oder wenn man mal nen Hang etwas mit Anlauf hochfahren muss. 
Die Geometrie des bikes spielt dabei auch ne Rolle. Wenn's schon so aufgrund der Trialgeometrie richtig gut klappt, dann kann man manchmal etwas schwerer fahren. Extrem krass war's bei mir, als ich von dual faces auf Devil umgestiegen bin. Ich muss jetzt alle Techniken nen Gang schwerer fahren. Ist ja kein Handicap. 

Vielleicht kaufst du dir ne neue Kassette mit ner engeren Abstufung in den unteren Gängen. Da kannst'e deine Kurbel so lassen wie sie ist. 
Ich habe ne 105er 21-11 Kassette und fahre vorn wie gesagt mit 24 Zähnen. 

Gruss
Matze


----------



## frankstar (19. März 2002)

hm, mal ne Frage:  ihr habt alle so 24z.

Aber ich hab hier eine BMX Kurbel und ein 32'er Blatt, da ich mein Rad mit möglichst geringem Kostenaufwand und schnell umrüstbar (geht ja mit den Kurbeln ganz jut) aufbauen will.

32z is ja auch nicht so schlimm, oder?

Was sagt ihr denn dazu? 


P.S. Am WE werd ich mal ein Bild von meinem Radl uppn. Aber nicht zuviel erwarten.  

Gruß Frank


----------

